# Kaguya Ōtsutsuki vs Frieza vs Madara



## JessePinkman (Jul 8, 2014)

Battle takes place in a remote desert
Morals off
All at 100% power and in their prime, and attack with all their power
Madara has 2 Rinnegans and perfect Susanoo as well as Hashirama's cells
Kaguya has all the power shown in the manga; same with Frieza

Can only do what's shown in manga and canon anime episodes, no filler allowed.


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Top lel. 

Wrong section. 

Frieza stomps both with extreme ease.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2014)

1. Wrong section, belongs .

2. Frieza soloes the Narutoverse a thousand times over.

3. Bad thread.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry I am new here


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2014)

No prob. Now to contact a mod to lock &/or trash this thread.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza lol stomps


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi mind controls Frieza with Genjutsu and makes him kill the other two.

Then he makes Frieza blow himself up, a la Deidara.

G-fucking-G.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 8, 2014)

Niku, you're embarrassing this entire section.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 8, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with his assessment


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry Niku, but gotta agree with Jagger on this one.


----------



## RBL (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi is right, i think itachi solos in one panel, perhaps one panel and a half.


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi mind controls Frieza with Genjutsu and makes him kill the other two.
> 
> Then he makes Frieza blow himself up, a la Deidara.
> 
> G-fucking-G.



First Galactus, now Frieza. He truly is the Solo King.


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

These Itachi responses...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2014)

Freiza rofl stomps, wrong section


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Niku, you're embarrassing this entire section.



This entire section is an embarrassment.



Paragon said:


> Sorry Niku, but gotta agree with Jagger on this one.







Brandon Lee said:


> Nikushimi is right, i think itachi solos in one panel, perhaps one panel and a half.



ck



Stαrkiller said:


> First Galactus, now Frieza. He truly is the Solo King.



Galactus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DBZverse >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Frieza

Itachi was making Frieza-levels his bitch when he was fresh out the academy.



Paragon said:


> These Itachi responses...


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi mind controls Frieza with Genjutsu and makes him kill the other two.
> 
> Then he makes Frieza blow himself up, a la Deidara.
> 
> G-fucking-G.





Brandon Lee said:


> Nikushimi is right, i think itachi solos in one panel, perhaps one panel and a half.





Stαrkiller said:


> First Galactus, now Frieza. He truly is the Solo King.


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

Using my own gif against me? You're despicable Niku.


----------



## Psp123789 (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi koto's frieza GG


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza has no counter to Genjutsu. 

Itachi takes this with just one finger.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Using my own gif against me? You're despicable Niku.



So is Orochimaru, but that didn't stop Kimi. ck


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza blasts the living shit out of Itachi before he lifts his finger. :ignoramus Most DBZ characters are just too fast for Nardo characters.

And FYI, Orochimaru took advantage of Kimi when he was a youngin'. Don't blame Kimi. Blame the manipulator aka Orochimaru.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

[youtube]wB0AphPMGVk[/youtube]

/thread


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> [youtube]wB0AphPMGVk[/youtube]
> 
> /thread


W...What the hell am I seeing? My eyes


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Paragon said:


> W...What the hell am I seeing? My eyes



[youtube]KrjrynmOd7I[/youtube]


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

NO

NO MORE 

Frieza wins. End of story.


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza was canonically soloed by a simple sword. Itachi's Totsuka Sword is more than enough.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

How many more Itachi beating Frieza videos do you need me to post, Paragon? 

It's canon. ck


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

[youtube]vaNtAtDLDBs[/youtube]

This is for you, Paragon.


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

The end result of Kimi b-owning Itachi.  Better luck next time Itachi. Frieza has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## LeBoyka (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza flies up into the stratosphere and blows up the planet with one finger. In base form... GG.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't be mad at the canon, Paragon.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

LeBoyka said:


> Frieza flies up into the stratosphere and blows up the planet with one finger. In base form... GG.



Only to find out he just blew his own head up.

Because Genjutsu.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Paragon said:


> The end result of Kimi b-owning Itachi.  Better luck next time Itachi. Frieza has bigger fish to fry.



^He looks like he's laughing, to me.


----------



## Chad (Jul 8, 2014)

I want nothing to do with this thread, I just want to post this:


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

That's just a cheap imitation of Kimi. 

Back to the topic! Frieza flies out of the atmosphere and destroys the planet with a deathball, destroying Madara, Kaguya, and Itachi in the process. GG. :ignoramus


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 8, 2014)

Kaguya raeps them both with her strap on. They both end up liking it. everyone wins.ck


----------



## Psp123789 (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi summons 120% katsuya who assists in the solo kings solo. GG


----------



## Arcana (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> [youtube]KrjrynmOd7I[/youtube]



What just happened no totsuka blitz or ametarasu.
Itachi must of gone easy on him


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Paragon said:


> That's just a cheap imitation of Kimi.
> 
> Back to the topic! Frieza flies out of the atmosphere and destroys the planet with a deathball, destroying Madara, Kaguya, and Itachi in the process. GG. :ignoramus



Yata Mirror bounces it back, Frieza dies, GG. ck



Arcana said:


> What just happened no totsuka blitz or ametarasu.
> Itachi must of gone easy on him



You can't expect someone of Frieza's level to force Itachi to go all-out.


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

Just give it up Niku!


----------



## Chad (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's a good one. 



Itachi > Galactus?


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 8, 2014)

I think Kaguya would win if she was fast enough to send Frieza to another dimension, which he has no counter of, and Kaguya is more than enough for Madara and when the hell did Itachi come in here? That wasn't part of my post


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Back to the topic! Frieza flies out of the atmosphere and destroys the planet with a deathball, destroying Madara, Kaguya, and Itachi in the process. GG. :ignoramus



You mean, Frieza _attempts_ to fly to the atmosphere but is intercepted by Itachi before he can move. 

Via powerscaling, he's faster than Haku, who is lightspeed and I don't remember Frieza being able to move that fast. :ignoramus


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2014)

Astral said:


> Here's a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi > Galactus?



A classic.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> You can't expect someone of Frieza's level to force Itachi to go all-out.



Of course, he did beat TOAA with low difficulty after all


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Of course he did beat TOAA with low difficulty after all



Itachi soloed an omnipotent? 

He's ready for the Suggsverse (which he will inevitably solo).


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Just give it up Niku!



There is no escape from this loop.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

I like how this thread turned out.


----------



## LeBoyka (Jul 8, 2014)

4WestSide said:


> I think Kaguya would win if she was fast enough to send Frieza to another dimension, which he has no counter of, and Kaguya is more than enough for Madara and when the hell did Itachi come in here? That wasn't part of my post



Lol I think they're just messin' around with the Itachi solos. 

But yea, Frieza's too fast. And can breathe in space (so he flies into space and blows up the planet; like he's been shown to do when he gets pissed).


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

LeBoyka said:


> Lol I think they're just messin' around with the Itachi solos.



We're all being completely serious.

You think Itachi soloing is a fucking joke?


----------



## Arcana (Jul 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Itachi soloed an omnipotent?
> 
> He's ready for the Suggsverse (which he will inevitably solo).



All they can hope is that Itachi accept the position has their God to avoid their fated massacre.ck


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> 1. Wrong section, belongs .
> 
> 2. Frieza soloes the Narutoverse a thousand times over.
> 
> 3. Bad thread.



If you didn 't like my thread why bother being a part of it?


----------



## Ersa (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi is invincible, Freiza got wrecked by some kid with a sword. When Sasuke jumped at Itachi with a sword Itachi wrecked him. How the fuck are the two even comparable?


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> We're all being completely serious.
> 
> You think Itachi soloing is a fucking joke?



I guess people still don't know that the absolute law is that no matter what, who, where, how or why, Itachi solos.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2014)

Boredom is a bitch.


----------



## Kyu (Jul 8, 2014)

This Yozura?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

actually, iz dolan itachi


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> This Yozura?



Yoz*o*ra? Yes it is.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi is canonically invinsible and cannot lose.
3 Shuriken, maybe 4 tops should be enough


----------



## Ghost (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza smacks her with his tail.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 8, 2014)

Guys, please. Don't make him hate Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 8, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Guys, please. Don't make him hate Itachi.



His hatred is still not enough.

EDIT: I like how the 8-year-old Itachi vs. Demon Bros. thread got closed but this one is still open.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 8, 2014)

Itachi solos


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 8, 2014)

> EDIT: I like how the 8-year-old Itachi vs. Demon Bros. thread got closed but this one is still open


Mods are asleep post Itachi threads


----------



## Krippy (Jul 8, 2014)

Wrong section, Itachi rapes.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 8, 2014)

Even Frieza is still manly for them


----------



## Suit (Jul 8, 2014)

Frieza sneezes and the Naruto-verse dies.


----------



## Undead (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't believe this is still going on.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 8, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> This entire section is an embarrassment.


...Thanks to you.


----------

